
Electron is flash for the Desktop - alecsx6
http://josephg.com/blog/electron-is-flash-for-the-desktop/
======
okket
(2016)

Small previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12886525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12886525)
(5 months ago, 5 comments)

